

The mathematical law that shows why wealth flows to 1% of the population - progga
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/nov/11/occupy-movement-wealth-power-law-distribution/print

======
jones1618
While I am grateful to see any mainstream story tell the math behind facts and
trends, this one kind of misses the point. Since distribution of wealth has
always followed a power law, that's not news.

So, what causes street protests is not the curve itself but the "curviness of
the curve" for the last decade or so and the fact that folks at one end of the
curve (guess which end?) are actively and aggressively making it harder for
the ones at the other end to traverse the curve.

Occupy Wall Street #OWS needs to do a better job of conveying this message:
"We are not calling for redistribution of wealth but about redistribution of
opportunity. We don't want to overthrow capitalism, just restore its
egalitarian ideal."

